# CPA filed without my permission now what?



## boat

Hello all- I have a tricky question. I was about to file my 2011-2013 taxes into the Streamline. Then today the CPA tells me she did me a favor and filed a 2013 extension for me without my knowledge. She says that this means I can not use 2013 as part of my Streamline now because the year is not delinquent. 

This also means my first contact with the IRS in the last 25 years is this request for an extension. What does that mean?

Can a CPA do this for me without my permission and signing? 

She now tells me either way 2013 can not be part of the streamline program. She says this link-

Instructions for New Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident, Non-Filer U.S. Taxpayers

makes it clear but I can't find anything in this link that says 2013 is not a valid year to be included in the streamline filing. 

Is there anyway I can remove the 2013 extension filed on my behalf without my knowledge? 

I have all my records for 2011 onward and it is all very simple. 2010 and previous I have no records and all the figures would be approximated at best. 

What to do now? Quite disclosure? Streamline? 

Boat


----------



## Bevdeforges

Basically, if your CPA has filed for an extension, that's fine. You are free to post any time up to the end of the extension period. As the old saying goes, "just do it." Normally, it's best to file the current (i.e. 2013) forms and then worry about the back filings.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## islander_expat

Bev, won't he/she need to fill out and sign form 2848 before the CPA can interact with the IRS on his/her behalf?

And seeing that the deadline is on June 30th the CPA, in my opinion should have just submitted the 2013 return and FBAR as part of the streamlined package instead of filing the request first.


----------



## boat

islander_expat said:


> Bev, won't he/she need to fill out and sign form 2848 before the CPA can interact with the IRS on his/her behalf?.


Thank you for the response. I thought something similar. We never signed anything with the CPA or company. We were just going through the process of having them fill out our tax returns so we could file. In fact we are talking to about three companies getting ideas on how to proceed. I really don't know why they would take it upon themselves to just file an extension without even sending me an email till after the fact. 

I really think the CPA was trying to help and I don't want to get her in trouble either, but now my streamline seems more complicated. 

Is there anyway I can reverse the extension that was filed without my consent? Or will that just be crazy red flags etc?



Boat


----------



## boat

One more thing I think I should mention. When I asked my CPA why she filed without my consent or even sending me an email she said that the Streamline program is only for people that did not file because they did not know they had to file. BUT, since I had contacted her a month ago and was in the process of filling out my tax returns then I knew I should be filing for 2013 and thus if I filed for 2011-2013 I would be in violation because I already knew I was supposed to file for 2013 and did not. 

Does this seem to go along with other peoples experience with Streamline?


----------



## Nononymous

The CPA sounds like a moron. 

Newer, better, less-potentially-punitive streamlined program is now in effect, for what it's worth.


----------



## Bevdeforges

boat said:


> One more thing I think I should mention. When I asked my CPA why she filed without my consent or even sending me an email she said that the Streamline program is only for people that did not file because they did not know they had to file. BUT, since I had contacted her a month ago and was in the process of filling out my tax returns then I knew I should be filing for 2013 and thus if I filed for 2011-2013 I would be in violation because I already knew I was supposed to file for 2013 and did not.
> 
> Does this seem to go along with other peoples experience with Streamline?


Sorry, but what the CPA is telling you is a load of rubbish. She most likely is "only trying to help" but if you have your 2013 form ready to go, just file the thing and be done with it. Then, go back and file whatever you need to to complete the "new and improved" streamlined procedure. 

Frankly, if you don't owe any back taxes, it's highly unlikely you actually need to back file, but if there is any chance you might need to prove someday that you have filed like you're supposed to, it's a quick and easy way to avoid any future hassle.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## boat

Bevdeforges said:


> Sorry, but what the CPA is telling you is a load of rubbish. She most likely is "only trying to help" but if you have your 2013 form ready to go, just file the thing and be done with it. Then, go back and file whatever you need to to complete the "new and improved" streamlined procedure.
> 
> Frankly, if you don't owe any back taxes, it's highly unlikely you actually need to back file, but if there is any chance you might need to prove someday that you have filed like you're supposed to, it's a quick and easy way to avoid any future hassle.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev. 

When you say back file do you mean 2010-2012? Or might they request farther back. Due to book royalties I will owe 400/750/2000 for 2010-2012 filing jointly. 

All wages look like they will be covered by taxes already paid in NZ and/or the FEIE.

Lastly when I read the Streamline it says to use the Streamline we can not have filed in the states since 2009. If I file a 2013 will that not nullify the Streamline and thus I should file 2010-2012 first? Seems odd, but I am just reading the IRS blurb.

Thanks again.

Boat


----------



## Bevdeforges

I admit I haven't read over the "new and improved" streamline conditions very carefully yet. 

If your returns are all ready to go, there's no reason not to file them all now. But if you're still tweaking on the earlier returns (the "backfilings") you may want to wait and file them all together. (You're late on filing the 2013 return in any event - might as well do it all at once.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

